# Looking for the best Tube Amp technician in ONTARIO



## csrMark

Looking for a good amp technician in Ontario.

Prefer the west end of Toronto area.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Guest

John Fletcher. But he's in the Danforth area. PM me if you want his #.


----------



## csrMark

*ANYONE EVER USED THIS GUY?*


Rob Fowler - www.classicamps.com 
Classic Amps -- [email protected]
60 Sylvan Drive
Cambridge, Ontario
Canada N1R 5S5
Phone: 519 620 9005
By Appointment Only
Accepts: Cash
Rates: $60.00

Tube Tone Specialist
Servicing: Ampeg, Fender, Gibson, Marshall, Vox, Hiwatt, Orange, Traynor, if it's got tubes will fix it!
Custom Work by Classic Amps
Fender Silver Face to Black Face conversions.
Mods and/or De-mods
Custom Cabinetry
Cabinet Repair
Complete Restoration
Cash n Carry Repair/Replacement Parts
Guitar setup and minor repairs
Install pickups and repair to electric guitars (switches, jacks, wiring)
Dealer for WeberVST, New Sensor, Hoffman, Mojo Tone, Fender (parts only)

Please click here to visit the Classic Amps website


----------



## csrMark

*OR THIS GUY?*

Rich Gowman
Amplifiers Plus -- [email protected]
124 Ottawa St. S.
Kitchener, ON N2G3S9
phone: 519-744-7554
Fax: 519-745-0953
Acceps: All except cheque
Rates: $75.00 per hour, minimum bench charge $50.00. Most repairs are 1 hour or less. 6 Months repair warranty.

Mods, De-mods, Custom Work, Cabinet Repair, Complete Restoration, Cash n Carry Repair/Replacement Parts
Endorsements: Authorized Fender, Marshall, VOX, Peavey, Ampeg, Crate, Randall etc.

We are a service-only facility, specializing in vintage Fender and Marshall repairs, restorations and refurbishing. Repairing all types of guitar and bass amplifiers, with a little work on effects pedals. We will do mods, but prefer to return all vintage amps to original condition. Repro cabinets, baffles and panels available. We service most of Ontario. We are a dealer for Mojo, New Sensor, original Fender parts, original Marshall parts, Weber, and various others. 
Please click here to visit the Amplifiers Plus website


----------



## csrMark

*OR THIS GUY*

Leif Bodnarchuk
Guitar/Amp Tech, Toronto -- [email protected]
Toronto

Everything Rock 'n' Roll, from studio to stage.
Guitar and amp repairs, modifications.
Service report included with each job
Pedal boards and rock 'n roll problems solved.
No gaffer too sticky.
Located in downtown Toronto, I work from home, so my overheads are tiny, plus you'll know where I live, so I'll have to be pretty reliable, no?

Please click here to visit my website


----------



## csrMark

*OR THIS GUY*

Busen Amps -- [email protected]
76 Galbraith Drive
Stoney Creek, Ontario L8G 2A2
Phone: 905 662 6433
Accepts: Cash

Repairs, Mods, De-mods, Custom Work, SF to BF conversions, New builds

Over 40 years experience with tube circuitry. Over 30 years with musical equipment. Dealer for Eminence speakers and thetubestore.com


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Hey!

what about our resident guru .... Wild Bill?

haven't had any work done by him yet...but...reading all his posts, if I need future work done my amp will be shipping to Bill.

cheers
RIFF


----------



## greco

I have amps repaired by Rich Gowman at Amplifiers Plus, Kitchener. I'd recommend him.


----------



## Michelle

RIFF WRATH said:


> Hey!
> 
> what about our resident guru .... Wild Bill?
> 
> haven't had any work done by him yet...but...reading all his posts, if I need future work done my amp will be shipping to Bill.
> 
> cheers
> RIFF


Riff; See post #6, that's our Bill!


----------



## Adicted to Tubes

Or you could just use the best of the best.
Martin Newall (905)472-6394 He does all the hard stuff for Capsule music and used to be a Peavey factory tech.He is the KING of Marshall amps too.
When I have a problem I can't find,I call him and he often figures it out over the phone.He's a logical thinker and his rates are great.He's in Markham.

I am a good tech,but he is head and shoulders above me.

www.claramps.com


----------



## torndownunit

I notice you are in Caledon. I know a really good guy in Guelph, which is a shorter drive. His name is Grant and he works out of the Woodshed in Guelph. He also builds amps http://www.gcamplifiers.com .


----------



## caaustin02

*vouch for amplifiers +*

Who knows who the best amp tech is.
I can only vouch for amplifiers plus, run out of Sherwood Music in Kitchener. They (he) tuned up (re-tubed and biased) my Hiwatt DR 103, and it sounds really great - just like it should.

He was polite and fast, and no matter where I am living in SW Ontario, I will use him.


----------



## ampaholic

Being from the Maritimes I obviously don't have the credentials to answer this question however it reminds me of the best vintage amp guy that I ever knew in Ontario. The late Doug Brash at Vintage Soundworks. A fine gentleman.


----------



## Sustain440

+1 on John Fletcher. I dropped my super at the Art's in newmarket and he blackfaced it, serviced and it is an amazing difference. Couldn't be happier


----------



## calluses

has anyone contacted MARTIN NEWALL recently?

i've been trying to contact him via email and phone, but neither could yield a reply...

alternatively, can anyone recommend other tube amp techs in markham? i'm trying to avoid long & mcquade as their average turn-around time is usually, what, at least 2 weeks? 

i just need the tubes and the speaker replaced, but want someone who could do it right (i would probably screw up the job myself)


----------



## Adicted to Tubes

I talk to him every other day.He is very busy these days however.He is bein selective about what he's taking on for work.
I can relay a message and if he gets back to you,that means he can do the job.



www.claramps.com


----------



## Perkinsfan

I hear good things about Morris amps.
He's located in Welland I believe.
Eric


----------



## calluses

Adicted to Tubes said:


> I talk to him every other day.He is very busy these days however.He is bein selective about what he's taking on for work.
> I can relay a message and if he gets back to you,that means he can do the job.


thanks!
pm sent


----------



## Guest

*Moni-Q*

Try Rob Clement at Moni-Q in Sudbury (705) 969-1741. His specialty is tube gear. He designs interface circuitry and tube amps (au complet) as well. Boards are manufactured in house.


----------



## starjag

torndownunit said:


> I notice you are in Caledon. I know a really good guy in Guelph, which is a shorter drive. His name is Grant and he works out of the Woodshed in Guelph. He also builds amps http://www.gcamplifiers.com .


+1 on Grant


----------



## vds5000

What about in the Niagara Region? I've had some work done by Glen Morris about 10 years ago, but I'm not sure if he's still doing repairs.


----------



## csrMark

Anyone heard of a guy that's in Toronto and been around for years and years. Apparently, he does alot of the "pro's" amps? 

All I know is that his name is 

*BUZZY*


----------



## peter benn

*Buzz Burak*

I've dealt with Buzzy several times. He was fast and cheap. Works out of his home. Very good with vintage Fenders, anyway.

He may not be on-line (and I'm on holiday without my address book). Try the phone book. He's in east Scarborough...., near an eastern-most GO station)

Away from Toronto 18 hours, and I'm forgetting everything.

Anyway, next week, I can post his number....


----------



## Tightbutloose

csrMark said:


> *OR THIS GUY*
> 
> Busen Amps -- [email protected]
> 76 Galbraith Drive
> Stoney Creek, Ontario L8G 2A2
> Phone: 905 662 6433
> Accepts: Cash
> 
> Repairs, Mods, De-mods, Custom Work, SF to BF conversions, New builds
> 
> Over 40 years experience with tube circuitry. Over 30 years with musical equipment. Dealer for Eminence speakers and thetubestore.com


+1 for Wild Bill (member here on the forum)

He modded my '71 50w Marshall Artiste head into a snarling monster of a plexi.

He's a helluva nice guy to boot. Give him a call to see what he can do for you (and if you have some time to kill, just mention Traynor amps...) :smile:

If yer out there, thanks again for the stellar work, Bill!


----------



## Dieter Billinger

*Guitar and amp tech in Scarborough*

Dieter Billinger
over 35 years experience with all makes of tube amps, guitar repairs and custom work. Former warranty service for Altec Lansing, Peavey, Hammond Organs, Hohner and many more. Working from home now which means low overhead and great prices. Member of American guild of Luthiers. CNC equiped for all custom guitar work. contact by email. Free estimates in person only.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

welcome Dieter...glad to have you on board........


----------



## parkhead

Is there a Best Tech? ...

Ken Fischer is GONE ....


I know a few of these guys and have seen the work of many of them. 

There is no one best guy, unless you describe a specific problem. 

For vintage Fender stuff It might be Buzzy as he was THE factory authorized 

Fender tech since sometime in the 70's... But he might not be the guy to 

MOD your amp...

In fact some very very good techs are very ANTI mod... ie if its not in a 

factory Drawing they don't want to know about it

In fairness there are Many terrible mods out there ! 

If your thing is tuning non master volume amps for touch sensitive tone 

Rob Fowler is your guy ... as he custom build a lot of stuff in the Trainwreck 

& tweed and vox vein ...

If your problem is with a Boogie or Multichannel swiss army Knife amp you 

want the factory authorized guy who has all the service bulletins...

So there is no supreme tech ... the key is to find one who speaks your 

language or knows your amplifier. 

You don't take your Ferrari to the GM guy and you don't need to take your 

GM to the Ferrari guy....

And if you are after a faster Lap time at the track the choice becomes even 

more refined 

p


----------



## Andrew Burton

Hey man, I've been In the Business for almost 30 years. I've had Buzzy do work John Fletcher and Rob Fowler. John is my preference in Toronto. In the west end Rob Fowler is great. He's a great guy listens to what you want and not what he thinks unless you want his opinion. If you have a vintage Amp he will only replace what it needs. He won't do anything before talking to you about it too. I have a 1963 Blackface twin I've been using for years and I've had him replace the baffle board, speakers and some Necessary parts and tubes of course. All quality parts an stellar workmanship!
Highly recommend him. He makes some of his own amps that are great too. 
Good luck man. 

Peace


----------



## filmosound

vds5000 said:


> What about in the Niagara Region? I've had some work done by Glen Morris about 10 years ago, but I'm not sure if he's still doing repairs.


2011 update -- yes, he builds his own line of amps, and does repairs. Great guy and very knowledgeable. Turn-around time varies.

Morris Amps


----------



## Hamstrung

Andrew Burton said:


> Hey man, I've been In the Business for almost 30 years. I've had Buzzy do work John Fletcher and Rob Fowler. John is my preference in Toronto. In the west end Rob Fowler is great. He's a great guy listens to what you want and not what he thinks unless you want his opinion. If you have a vintage Amp he will only replace what it needs. He won't do anything before talking to you about it too. I have a 1963 Blackface twin I've been using for years and I've had him replace the baffle board, speakers and some Necessary parts and tubes of course. All quality parts an stellar workmanship!
> Highly recommend him. He makes some of his own amps that are great too.
> Good luck man.
> 
> Peace


I agree with all you said about Rob, good work, didn't do anything without consulting first but turnaround was a bit of an issue in my case. He had my amp so long I almost forgot I owned it! Admittedly I told him I wasn't in a rush but it was many months before I got it back!


----------



## csrMark

Just heard this news....

John "BUZZY" Burak ......... passed away

JOHN BURAK's Obituary on Toronto Star


----------

